# Rain,Rain & More Rain.............



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all,
here in Marinha Grande we have had soooooo much rain lately I'm
thinking of buying a boat!
Wonder how it's been in your region of Sunny Portugal!!:heh:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> Hi all,
> here in Marinha Grande we have had soooooo much rain lately I'm
> thinking of buying a boat!
> Wonder how it's been in your region of Sunny Portugal!!:heh:


Tipping it down outside right now. Well maybe it will ease the water concerns next year. And maybe just maybe water bills will not rise


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

*Price rises for utilities....*



siobhanwf said:


> Tipping it down outside right now. Well maybe it will ease the water concerns next year. And maybe just maybe water bills will not rise


According to the News last night Electricity prices are set to rise by
an average of around 3% (depending on which area you live).
Water and Gas are to remain static for the beginning part of the year
(their choice of phrase,not mine).
Happy Days!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> According to the News last night Electricity prices are set to rise by
> an average of around 3% (depending on which area you live).
> Water and Gas are to remain static for the beginning part of the year
> (their choice of phrase,not mine).
> Happy Days!


Makes me wonder if they also have a "special" price ofr expats. Our water bill is now coming in my husbands name Gerald V L British Citizen!!!


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

It's exactly the same here in Tavira, and we have plenty of wind too. Boxing day was beautiful but other than that it feels like it has been raining for weeks - it's a tad depressing!


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> Hi all,
> here in Marinha Grande we have had soooooo much rain lately I'm
> thinking of buying a boat!
> Wonder how it's been in your region of Sunny Portugal!!:heh:


Same here in Lousa I'm sorry to say !
Still at least it isn't the white stuff and freezing temperatures !!


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Makes me wonder if they also have a "special" price ofr expats. Our water bill is now coming in my husbands name Gerald V L British Citizen!!!


At least they give us something to smile about Siobhan!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I think that that now means that my name is "Mrs British Citizen".... which is all jolly fine but I an IRISH


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> I think that that now means that my name is "Mrs British Citizen".... which is all jolly fine but I an IRISH


WHOOPS!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

rain rain and more rain ....would be nice to see some blue sky


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

It would indeed,in Marinha today we have blue/grey sky,windy with sunny intervals,so a slight improvement on the recent monsoon rains.

Silverwizard.


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> rain rain and more rain ....would be nice to see some blue sky


Good news !! I saw a bit this morning !!
Bad news !! It's raining again now !!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Be ready for a really cold and wet winter, wet spring until mid May, a really hot June, They expect a mild July and August and normal September and October. Those are the predictions, in the farmer’s calendar, for 2010.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

John999 said:


> Be ready for a really cold and wet winter, wet spring until mid May, a really hot June, They expect a mild July and August and normal September and October. Those are the predictions, in the farmer’s calendar, for 2010.


Hi John,call me cynical if you like,but I think the forecasters struggle to work out what's going to happen tomorrow let alone many months ahead.....

Silverwizard.


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

Silverwizard said:


> Hi John,call me cynical if you like,but I think the forecasters struggle to work out what's going to happen tomorrow let alone many months ahead.....
> 
> Silverwizard.


Michael Fish and the "hurricane is not going to happen" springs to mind


----------



## decopete (Mar 24, 2009)

Rain !!!! Please. We have had Snow since Xmas eve, then ice, then snow until 10" on my roof.
Today it started to thaw only to be told -6 to -8 tonight. Rain, stop it and get some wellys.


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

decopete said:


> Rain !!!! Please. We have had Snow since Xmas eve, then ice, then snow until 10" on my roof.
> Today it started to thaw only to be told -6 to -8 tonight. Rain, stop it and get some wellys.


You gotta be in the North!!:eyebrows:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

John999 said:


> Be ready for a really cold and wet winter, wet spring until mid May, a really hot June, They expect a mild July and August and normal September and October. Those are the predictions, in the farmer’s calendar, for 2010.



Yes but in what country?


----------



## Jamesie (Sep 17, 2009)

Poor old Blighty goes from bad to worse !
It seems you don't need to live in the north these days to experience a lot of snow.
Basingstoke snowed in !!!
My old home of Cambridge has had a fair old battering too !


----------



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Jamesie said:


> Poor old Blighty goes from bad to worse !
> It seems you don't need to live in the north these days to experience a lot of snow.
> Basingstoke snowed in !!!
> My old home of Cambridge has had a fair old battering too !


Yep! I'm originally from Surrey,spoke to my dear old Mum yesterday & she told me she had about 7 or 8" of snow in the garden & even the postman was struggling to get around.Methinks we are better off over here!!:clap2:


----------



## HappyasLarry (Dec 29, 2009)

Sunshine today! Yippee!


----------

